# So Spoiled!



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

I think I am creating a monster! My girl Denali is 4 months old (on Labor day actually) and I am starting to see the effects of my own cuddle time enjoyment. Since we've gotten her, the morning routine goes something like this: Wake up, do our business out in the woods, run inside and do our best to stay patient (patient is a strong word) while breakfast is prepared, scarf down our breakfast, continue to be impatient while I prepare coffee, then cuddle time starts. This includes me & Denali sitting on her dog bed on the family room floor while I watch the Today Show and check emails. She curls up on my lap and sleeps (sometimes for an hour or more if I let her). Anyhow, the problem now is that I cannot sit on our couch without her gazing at me with those puppy eyes and begin whining and trying to crawl into my lap (we are still holding out with my pets on the couch). If I try & ignore her, the following attached picture is what happens....needless to say she gets her way every time and I end up on the dog bed with her! I just can't resist! At 4 months old, I am officially wrapped around her little paw!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwwwwww...

You are officially wrapped around her little paw? Well, isn't that the way it's supposed to be?? LOL


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Talk about spoiled-although we had a rough morning I still made pupcakes for dozer's bday while kevin cooked him a STEAK and now we're playing his fav game wiffle ball!! Welcome to V life.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Before we got Miles I was certain that he would not be allowed on the couch, bed, and would only go upstairs for bedtime. I was even going to get him booties so he wouldn't scratch our floors. 

Well.... now he has his own blanket and cushion on the couch, sleeps curled up in between us intermittently putting his head on our pillows, and frolics around upstairs whenever we are up there.  And we couldn't be happier with our spoiled pup!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

*DOG RULES*

1.) The dog is not allowed in the house.
2.) Okay, the dog is allowed in the house, but only in certain rooms.
3.) The dog is allowed in all rooms, but has to stay off the furniture.
4.) The dog can get on the old furniture only.
5.) Fine, the dog is allowed on all the furniture, but is not allowed to sleep with the humans on the bed.
6.) Okay, the dog is allowed on the bed, but only by invitation.
7.) The dog can sleep on the bed whenever he wants, but not under the covers.
8.) The dog can sleep under the covers by invitation only
9.) The dog can sleep under the covers every night.
10.) Humans must ask permission to sleep under the covers with the dog. 
_
From "My Dog is the World's Best Dog" by Suzy Becker. _

Riley steals my pillow if I leave the bed for any reason at night. :


----------



## Jan (Jan 30, 2012)

Love the dog rules threefsh.....that sounds exactly how it went with us!!!! Kutya is now not only on the furniture but in our bed!!! Sometimes even sits on a chair at the table while we eat!!! Spoiled ....definitely


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

That's gold Threefsh!!! My little Zsa Zsa is a grave robber. If I get up to go to the loo at night, she jumps straight onto my warm patch. I have to slide in next to her and muscle her over. I could be nasty and wake her and make her move, but, I love watching her sleep and so just gently slide her across.   I'm a sad git aren't I!!!!!


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Ha! Yes I love the dog rules! If it were up to me, she would already be on the couch & in our bed. However, the fiance is holding out and staying strong. But I already see how he melts around her and know he will eventually cave too! It's only a matter of time! ;D


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

My mom and her boyf got a new couch and she no animals are allowed on it. They have an old dog and even older cat. I just laughed and said "um hm". She still tried to convince me but I know it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh btw SteelCityDozer, I meant to ask what pupcakes are? Sounds like something Denali would like (since she likes everything)!! A recipe would be great, thanks!!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

The pupcakes are puppy cupcakes. Def a treat bec there not exactly nutritional. I'll find the recipe tonight but you can google dog cakes and find a ton. This one was basically banana, pb, eggs, applesauce, water and flour. You could wing it since it doesn't have to taste like ppl food. My boyf tried a piece, after I warned there was no sweetener, and he said they were ok but he wouldnt have another. Ha ha. Dozer and Penny love them though.


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, thanks! I'll just google it & see what I come up with. Maybe I'll save it for her first birthday, definitely sounds like a once in a while type treat! I'm already looking forward to her first birthday (she's only 4months), am I a dork or what?


----------

